

Building AdSense & Amazon Website Experiment - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/web-development/adsense-amazon-site/

======
brendino
This model seems pretty common for content/Adsense-based websites. I've always
been somewhat skeptical of the actual ability to produce profit in the long
run - how much value are you actually adding to the Internet?

I'm definitely interested to see where it goes and how long it takes to
generate reasonable Adsense revenues (e.g. $1+ a day).

My only concern is that this isn't really a true experiment if you post it on
HN and market it on your blog. Don't you think these websites (e.g. reddit,
HN) could cross-contaminate what you're trying to determine?

------
cosgroveb
Did you just admit to paying for backlinks? Isn't that a good way to get
penalized in search rankings by Google?

------
digitaltothem
OK, maybe you should Google "farmer update" and read a bit about that. Then
check your backlinks. I could not find those 500 backlinks you bought. All I
can see are 59 external links from 3 unique domains. So what have you done
with them them when you got them?

------
naner
Yes this is exactly what the world needs. More websites with garbage content.
You can build something small _and useful_ , you know.

~~~
yeahsure
In my -very limited- experience, the best way to make money with AdSense
and/or Amazon is by actually making garbage websites. Nothing better to make a
visitor click on an ad than a _fugly_ website.

------
greyman
Hi kreci, so as I understand it, you are basically build a niche content farm?
You would buy rewritten articles for $1.75 and then try to push them to Google
using seo techniques so Adsense and Amazon aff links will earn more than the
expenses are.

I'd like to ask what are the criteria to find out "a niche that has enough
search traffic and earning potential." You just compare the numbers with other
websites you own?

------
tluyben2
Hmm. What's nice about this; there are thousands of these kinds of posts
online and many without affiliate links hooked up :)

------
user24
awesome idea, nice execution so far - keep us updated on your progress!

~~~
kreci
Thanks. I will post updates once per few weeks.

------
franksinatra2
Why does this belong on HN again?

------
kreci
Comments are welcome... =)

~~~
getsat
Have you ever considered using ScrapeBox or Xrumer for consistently building
backlinks over a period of time? A short burst of backlinks and then nada
allegedly looks suspicious to Google.

~~~
andfarm
So, comment spam tools? That's deep into the realm of "black-hat SEO".

~~~
getsat
That it is. BH SEO is (unfortunately) extremely effective.

If you're content farming by rewriting other people's content, you're not
providing much additional value to the Internet at large and you're, at most,
a few steps away from being a black hat as it is.

------
MediaBehavior
Very clean, attractive design.

This might almost be worth an "Ask HN" but where does a guy starting a lean
blog presence find useful attractive (free? cheap?) images that are topical?
You seem to have done really well on that: are they from the manufacturer?

In either case: how do you determine (without long legal chase for just one
image-use) willingness of original owner to have their product images used?

